# how can i get a medical marijuana card???



## fonzirelli (Nov 15, 2008)

i live in pa but im willing to move to a state will legal pot. ive been looking at the laws on normls site and im not sure if i could get approved. and i definately dont wanna move if i cant get that card. see, i have depression, add, and i can get some very bad anxiety related episodes. but all these laws are pretty much life threatening illnesses or something physically worse than i have. but weed replaces the medication i could possibly get like xanex, adoral, shit like that. i have a bad back that i see a chiropractor for but still not totally debilitating. i genuinely use it for medicinal purposes cause without it id be in pain or crazy. and im already considering that past drug abuse and felonies on my record wouldnt help the matter much. and also i dont wanna move way to far. rhode island or vermont would work for me but back to square one, the laws and conditions in order to obtain a medical card seem way too strict. so im just runnin in circles with these fucking ideas. can anybody help me???


----------



## riuwizzar (Nov 16, 2008)

Fonzirelli, Doctors here are compassionate towards people who get relief from medical marijuana. I experience similar issues as you, anxiety and depression, also insomnia. As long as you are honest with your doctor and let them know that mj is helping, they will be more compassionate.

There was no background check for me.

In southern california, we dont really go by a card, you just get verified by your doctor at the club you go to.


As far as moving to california for this, there are many states that offer medical marijuana, I cannot speak for them as I have only experienced california's mmj. But before just diving in and moving, I would suggest taking a week off and fly out here. Spend some time out here, the people are much different then east coasters. That may take some time to get used to!


----------



## fonzirelli (Nov 18, 2008)

yea i still want to be somewhat close to pa cause of family. so im wondering how it is in rhode island, michigan, or vermont. but thanks tho, that does help me.


----------



## herbologist (Nov 19, 2008)

Rhode island and Michigan legal now,I hear it rocks out there in R,I.
Texas has it on the books today with a 2009 date in Sept.


----------



## fonzirelli (Nov 20, 2008)

...yea i know that rhode island and michigan are legal now. what i need to know is how hard is it to get a medical card from them. rhode island would be most ideal for me as far as distance. so if theres anyone out there in rhode island that has similar issues as mine (insomnia chronic back pain, although not crippling but still bothersome etc etc) that have a medical card, what all did you go through to get it? was it a pain in the ass? were doctors understanding, did anyone give u a hard time, questions like that. i need answers to Those questions please. in other words, how strict is rhode island compared to california, where you get one for insomnia.


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 20, 2008)

This took me .26 seconds from a Google search. Try it, I bet it works for every state. Type in "Rhode Island Medical Marijuana" and the very top link brings you here. Try to choose a State run website.
Medical Marijuana Program (MMP)

 If you read to the bottom, it takes maybe another 5 seconds you will see this link and here you will find your information. (You need a PDF reader).
http://www2.sec.state.ri.us/dar/regdocs/released/pdf/DOH/5030.pdf

 There, it took me 5 minutes to give you your 6 second solution. Almost every state is the same, you need a DR recommendation. Your criminal history has no determination factor (unless the State laws specifically addresses it) on your medical needs. It is a medicine not a recreational drug like alcohol. Specific case law (in Colorado) has proven that even with Marijuana felonies you can still get a MMj card, and ALSO you can medicate, possess, and grow while on Probation.


----------



## fonzirelli (Nov 20, 2008)

ok so after reading that, it pretty much says that someone like me are shit outta luck. but thats only in black and white, the guidelines in general. but a doctors recommendation can do a lot. so my question is how are the doctors there? INSOMNIA, DEPRESSION, BIPOLAR, AND MILD BACK PAIN(NOT LINKED TO ANY TYPE OF DISEASE)are not on this list. would they be understanding and try to work with me, or would they all tell me im beat? the answers im getting are helpful but im still not getting all the answers. IF THERES ANYONE WHO LIVES IN RHODE ISLAND, VERMONT, OR MICHIGAN, WHO HAS A MEDICAL CARD, AND HAS CONDITIONS SIMILAR TO MINE, I NEED YOUR FEEDBACK PLEASE.


----------



## farmerbob (Nov 21, 2008)

Mild back pain is still back pain. If it is chronic (doesn't go away) then you should make sure to get it diagnosed as Chronic Pain. Then you can get your card.


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Nov 21, 2008)

All the doctor has to do is sign a form that says you can benefit from it. It's not a prescription it just says you can benefit. I happen to live in a legal state and just went to get my card Tuesday. The Doctor was brought to the clinic and he just asked questions and chronic pain in one form or another is on the list. So your back pain is an in. It doesn't have to be there everyday just reoccurring.


----------



## dhhbomb (Nov 23, 2008)

yea and u just needs some medicatal records that agree with what ur telling the mm doc like have ur chiro write something saying u suffer cronic pain and give that to the mm doc but the only problem is in most states u have to be a resident of a couple years to get a recomendation/card


----------



## fireog (Nov 24, 2008)

Rhode Island is legal but doesnt have dispensaries yet. Come to cali friend, you can get a card if you have 50 bucks


----------



## fonzirelli (Nov 24, 2008)

yea it would be nice. im tryin to convince her(my wife) to move to another state. pa sucks anyway this place is fucking retarded


----------



## farmerjon (Nov 24, 2008)

i can get you one for 200 dollars


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Nov 24, 2008)

fonzirelli said:


> yea it would be nice. im tryin to convince her(my wife) to move to another state. pa sucks anyway this place is fucking retarded



A friend of mine is from PA and her and her boyfriend moved here just for the school year and that was her thoughts exactly it sucks there. Is Your wife's family there? I can see that as the only reason to want to stay? Where would you go if you could go to another state. Like I said earlier MI has a pretty liberal MJ law.


----------



## ritoke (Nov 24, 2008)

I live in RI and have Crohn's Disease. I've asked my doctors but they have only prescibed Marinol (just today) so far. I have to find a more simpathetic doctor. I know a friend (who happens to be an attorney) who knows two other Crohn's patients that have the MM presciption. I asked if they would refer me to their doctor but they are very protective of him/her.


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Nov 24, 2008)

ritoke said:


> I live in RI and have Crohn's Disease. I've asked my doctors but they have only prescibed Marinol (just today) so far. I have to find a more simpathetic doctor. I know a friend (who happens to be an attorney) who knows two other Crohn's patients that have the MM presciption. I asked if they would refer me to their doctor but they are very protective of him/her.


If you actually pay attention the info is out there you'll find out who they are quickly for some reason it's not that guarded of a secret. If your Doc gave you marinol then your almost there. You have to say now after a little while that it doesn't work for you at all. My Doc said NO WAY but then a THC clinic came to town and brought a Doctor who agrees it can help, you just have to look online at where they have their clinics next and it's a sliding scale fee 0 to 300 bucks. Then Get your medical records to take with you to prove you have it and your in like Flynn. My medical records consisted of an FMLA paper that my doctor had filled out so that I may take off work up to 3 days a month from Fibro and another one for Migraines and thats all he needed. Because for me to get my records right after I asked wasn't going to happen. It's not a prescription its a signed paper for me that says I have chronic pain. It is so weird to have a doc like that school teacher on south park ask you if you have a vaporizer. It's different in other states I know but if you got Marinol thats closer than I got at first. Also if you got caught with a couple of plants you could claim affirmative defense and that is where you need it for your pain. They won't get you too bad. Go on NORML's web site and see what they can help you with.


----------



## ritoke (Nov 24, 2008)

Mary, thank you. I'll keep trying. Does getting the card put you under extra scrutiny from the law? If I grow, will my home be checked for quantity limits?


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Nov 24, 2008)

The law reads and the doc told me that no one gets to know, only the dept of health and human services have the record. So no law enforcement knows. they said 99 percent of the time that people get checked it's because they were already being watched by the cops. Also the people in that Dept of health have to sign a paper stating they will not tell any name that comes across their desk or they go to jail for violating HIPPA and they pay 1000 fine. I was afraid my Doc would find out but they said she will never know. If you just have plants for you and an ounce and never sell to anyone you will be ok. Like I said they said it's called affirmative defense ( not action) like I may have said. That way if you don't have a card and you do get busted you get NORML on your side and they will defend your right to make yourself feel better. Once you get a card you can not sell to anyone without a card. so be sure to try and be as legal as possible. Just tell them your Doc said No. I'm sure that if it's legal there they will have a clinic make sure to get something that says you have Chrones and you'll get one for sure. Then you have to reup every year. MT doesn't have a dispensary either so you grow or try to find a legal caregiver to buy from. Keep it on the down low tell no one and just do it for you and you'll be alright. Find one of those THC clinics they are used to Docs not agreeing with it. But I can't go without all my other pills so I need my regular doc too. The Doc at the clinics name was eisenbud what a name huh. They said they travel to Hawaii, Oregon, MT ( first time here) all over the country. GOOD LUCK TO YOU!


----------



## herbologist (Nov 25, 2008)

farmerjon said:


> i can get you one for 200 dollars


wonder how and where.


----------



## fireog (Nov 29, 2008)

ritoke said:


> I live in RI and have Crohn's Disease. I've asked my doctors but they have only prescibed Marinol (just today) so far. I have to find a more simpathetic doctor. I know a friend (who happens to be an attorney) who knows two other Crohn's patients that have the MM presciption. I asked if they would refer me to their doctor but they are very protective of him/her.


Your really close. RI has no dispensaries, so your gonna have to grow your own medicine. You could do some research, and come back to your doctor after a period of time and tell him the marinol isnt working, in fact ive heard of a few people using the argument that the marinol is synthetic THC without the CBN's, which is definitly helpful for some people.


----------



## toastyspade (Feb 2, 2009)

fonzirelli said:


> i live in pa but im willing to move to a state will legal pot. ive been looking at the laws on normls site and im not sure if i could get approved. and i definately dont wanna move if i cant get that card. see, i have depression, add, and i can get some very bad anxiety related episodes. but all these laws are pretty much life threatening illnesses or something physically worse than i have. but weed replaces the medication i could possibly get like xanex, adoral, shit like that. i have a bad back that i see a chiropractor for but still not totally debilitating. i genuinely use it for medicinal purposes cause without it id be in pain or crazy. and im already considering that past drug abuse and felonies on my record wouldnt help the matter much. and also i dont wanna move way to far. rhode island or vermont would work for me but back to square one, the laws and conditions in order to obtain a medical card seem way too strict. so im just runnin in circles with these fucking ideas. can anybody help me???


i live in michigan they wont give medical marijuana to people with anxiety or depression here,they would rather see you taking prozac and xanax and valium,its dangerous to mix prescription drugs just ask heath ledger,i have been giving thought of moving to california cause lets face it marijuana was made illegal in the first place cause it threatened the cotton industry in the 1930`s yet nobody has ever died from it and we keep seeing people dieing from accidental prescription drug overdoses


----------



## fourtw0 (Feb 3, 2009)

toastyspade said:


> i live in michigan they wont give medical marijuana to people with anxiety or depression here,they would rather see you taking prozac and xanax and valium,its dangerous to mix prescription drugs just ask heath ledger,i have been giving thought of moving to california cause lets face it marijuana was made illegal in the first place cause it threatened the cotton industry in the 1930`s yet nobody has ever died from it and we keep seeing people dieing from accidental prescription drug overdoses



Yes, I am in need of a doctor in Michigan that could hook it up


----------



## Sabud (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey All!

Sabud is back in the house
I have not been on this forum in shit i think a year? maybe going on 2...
Well a lot has been going on but i am back.

As a current resident of Nor*Cal (one of the best med MJ regions)
I find my self pondering.
Will Medical Marijuana Docs. Prescribe it to chronic Migraine sufferers?
Because since i have been 12 i have had pounding headaches that dont go away after 5 Advil and a 600mg ibuprofen, hell even 2 vicodins didnt even do anything before. (btw dont be taking that many meds at once)
I never really have gone to my doctor specifically for it, but since i know you cant get a med license without a background history i plan on getting a MRI, whatever blood tests there going to do to check me out, maybe even a CAT scan on my head. More than likely ill check out clear and he will prescribe hardcore Opiates which ehh there ok but nothing kills the pain more than green mother ganja.
So after a while of this history and telling him i dont like overdoing the heavy opiate narcotics and letting them control my life.

Do you think i have good chances of getting a medical marijuana doc recommendation if i mentioned i have tried it to kill the headaches and it works.

Yah its a long post, but i think it would work, but i just dont know how lean they are on prescribing it to people who suffer from chronic migranes. I figure that would be top priority, in the end i could say my back hurts and get it but i think my migranes are a legit reason in the end.


----------



## fourtw0 (Feb 4, 2009)

If you can get background history of anything that will fall in category with med. marijuana and find the right doctor defiantly.


----------



## fureelz (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is my understanding so far (coulple ways): 3 Doctors visits about the reoccuring problem (chronic backpain), after saying your meds are the worst thing for you and that SELF-MEDICATING is best for you; he/she can hook a card. If that doctor doesn't work, drive down the street. OR in my lucky state we have what is called a refferal clinic and they can assist you in getting paperwork lined up to meet with a doctor who has the golden key. I have no idea if a criminal report or a background check are required but I will find out tomorrow and let you know. I know it costs 200 for the refferal and 90 for the doctor more information to come tomorrow....I need a haircut..lol


----------



## fureelz (Feb 5, 2009)

fureelz said:


> Here is my understanding so far (coulple ways): 3 Doctors visits about the reoccuring problem (chronic backpain), after saying your meds are the worst thing for you and that SELF-MEDICATING is best for you; he/she can hook a card. If that doctor doesn't work, drive down the street. OR in my lucky state we have what is called a refferal clinic and they can assist you in getting paperwork lined up to meet with a doctor who has the golden key. I have no idea if a criminal report or a background check are required but I will find out tomorrow and let you know. I know it costs 200 for the refferal and 90 for the doctor more information to come tomorrow....I need a haircut..lol


 
So, as far as a background check goes, NO there wasn't one ran on me, but they do ask questions about probation/parole. That was from the clinic I went to today. I am seeing a doctor tonight so I can have current medical records of my problem. It was important that I also have past records of my condition to show history of the problem. And its 99 for my doctors visit and my past records should come sometime next week, SO more to come soon.


----------



## budder (Feb 8, 2009)

Gotta move to CAli, bro..Nice weather, plenty of dispensaries..MMJ recommendation not hard to get, 250 specific symptoms, from chronic back pain to menstrual cramps..about 100- 150 bucks..www.doc420.com;-)


----------



## budder (Feb 8, 2009)

No backround check, fill out 3 page form listing your ailment..took 30 minutes, 25 in the waiting room...


----------



## budder (Feb 8, 2009)

Stay the FUCK away from hospitals and doctors, unless you're in an accident.Take chlorella and natural products..can't beat MotherNature..Peace..


----------



## fureelz (Feb 9, 2009)

yes don't go to the hospital unless the ambulance takes you...Its a lot cheaper to go to a smaller family urgent care center


----------



## rayneself (Feb 18, 2009)

herbologist said:


> Rhode island and Michigan legal now,I hear it rocks out there in R,I.
> Texas has it on the books today with a 2009 date in Sept.


Actually, the new Texas law would only allow it to be an excuse is court and for doctors to recomend it. It does not protect from the initial arrest.


----------



## fureelz (Feb 20, 2009)

Done and approved, took about 2 weeks but I'm a patient and caregiver.


----------



## DJ121607 (Feb 22, 2009)

how can i get a medical card in the state of tennessee......?


----------



## cheef tomahawk (Feb 22, 2009)

herbologist said:


> Rhode island and Michigan legal now,I hear it rocks out there in R,I.
> Texas has it on the books today with a 2009 date in Sept.


what about illinois


----------



## DJ121607 (Feb 22, 2009)

i have a very bad/serious case of anxiety and a small case of depression...i have taken medication for both but nothing works and i just recently got an early discharge for my anxiety disorder so i do have the proof for the doctor if any proof is needed...could i qualify for a medical marijuana and how do i go about getting it? also i live in tennessee where i have learned it is not legal in this state so does that matter?


----------



## fureelz (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes it matters, it has to be legal in your state for a doctor/physician to treat you with mmj. Do a google search on Norml and see whats around your area.


----------



## goodxxxgirl (Feb 24, 2009)

http://thc-foundation.com/

very simple process


----------



## fureelz (Feb 24, 2009)

shes got it....goodxxxgirl post a pic in the hottest girl on riu thread.


----------



## tmever (Feb 25, 2009)

Farmer Bob

Could you please provide the source for the Colorado case law regarding the use of MMJ on probation. Thanks.


----------



## fureelz (Feb 25, 2009)

I can: 
http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/Medicalmarijuana/marijuanafactsheet.html


I believe you can't consume on probation...especially with UAs.


----------



## prescribedmeds (Feb 25, 2009)

Shame Tennessee marijuana law is very strict:
http://www.nashvillecriminallawyer.com/lawyer.php?id=21


----------



## fureelz (Feb 25, 2009)

Erm I was wondering if FarmerBob was on probation and why tmever's 1st post is directed to him....what....is....really....good?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Feb 26, 2009)

Med law is up for vote again in IL. Maybe this time it'll pass. E-mail your representative and urge him or her to vote yes. 







cheef tomahawk said:


> what about illinois


----------



## berttumbleweed (Feb 27, 2009)

ALright so i live in washington state...... i want to go get my card... i broke my ankle in 7th grade and i never went to the doctor....now im 21 and my ankle is hurting me constantly it.... i went to the doctor and he found it was broke but since it happened when i was still growing that there is nothing they can do about it now.... it cant be broken back into place with out extensive surgery and even then their no garanutee that it still wont hurt... do i have a legitimate reason for chronic pain from my ankle or am i doomed?


----------



## mustang519 (Feb 27, 2009)

berttumbleweed

I also live in WA. Just got legal authorization a few weeks ago for intractable pain. Here is what I did.

= went to family doctor about knee pain.
= he prescribed pain meds, ordered an x-ray, set up an appointment with orthopedics
= went to ortho docs 3 times, they tried injections into the knee
= got copys of medical records
= mailed records to two different groups in WA (thcf and sentry medical)
= got preapproved at thcf
= went to appointment ----- legal

good luck
mustang


----------



## berttumbleweed (Feb 28, 2009)

ya thanks man ima go next week get sum xrays then fax the records over i should be fine.... on the thc f it says u only next ur past 3 visits its that wat u sent over or wat?


----------



## NicoleEBS (Mar 18, 2013)

Tennessee has strict marijuana laws. If you're in TN, and in need of legal help, I recommend http://nashvillecriminalattorney.com/ for representation. He helped a friend of mine!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2013)

NicoleEBS said:


> Tennessee has strict marijuana laws. If you're in TN, and in need of legal help, I recommend http://nashvillecriminalattorney.com/ for representation. He helped a friend of mine!


NicoleEBS, that was kind of you to try to help the OP. The problem is that post is from 2009 so hopefully their legal problems are over. Anyway welcome to RIU.


----------

